# VVTF Nautilus RBA Deck



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/16)

The VVTF Nautilus RBA Deck is the world’s first newly designed Rebuildable Atomizer Coil Head made for the Aspire Nautilus & Nautilus Mini tank clearomizers. Compared to the traditional Aspire Nautilus Atomizer Heads, the “R” stands for Rebuildable, Rewickable and Reusable. The VVTF Nautilus RBA features a truly fully detachable body design, allowing users to conveniently replace the wicking cotton and customize the coil material/resistance to their preference. Organic cotton is used for wicking material of this Nautilus RBA, which provides more vapors and even better flavor output.

Features/Specs.:
Brand: VVTF
Material: stainless steel, fluoro rubber, silicone rubber.
Compatibility: Aspire nautilus & nautilus mini.
Rebuildable, Rewickable and Reusable.
All parts fully detachable.
More vapors even better flavor.

Tips: This Nautilus RBA is VVTF our original designed product, and the Chinese Clone is crazy, for our structure design copyright protection, we will not providing more detailed photos and specifications here on the official site recently, thanks for your understanding.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/2/16)

This looks promising


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/2/16)

I'm tired, so sure it said WTF RBA

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/16)

Nice! Long live the Nautilus!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (14/2/16)

Agreed @BumbleBee
This looks cool - 
Glad I didnt get rid of my Nauti Mini - hehe -


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/16)

Funny I get rid of most of my gear I don't use but also still have my Nautilus... never could get to give it away... I did give away my spares but I kept one because it has a special place in my heart!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (14/2/16)

When I saw this thread the first time, I read "WTF Nautilus RBA Deck"......lol

Yes, I spend too much time on the internet.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (14/2/16)

zadiac said:


> When I saw this thread the first time, I read "WTF Nautilus RBA Deck"......lol
> 
> Yes, I spend too much time on the internet.



Same I also read that.


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/2/16)

Gizmo said:


> Same I also read that.



me three


----------



## Marius Combrink (14/2/16)

Wow best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

i loved my Nautilus, i used that tank for the longest of all my previous tanks. This just makes it so much better.


----------



## BuzzGlo (14/2/16)

Time to go out and buy me a new Nautilus mini.


----------



## Tiaan PTA (5/7/16)

When will this be stocked by local vape shops?
Can we place orders in a group and get it ordered?
I saw some on aliexpress.


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/7/16)

maybe this was created a they will stop making coils soon for the device


----------

